# Help with all-over print online designer



## Vaski12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I need an online designer that my clients can use to design all-over print sublimated shirts. Where can I buy one? Please help!


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

As per your requirements you can buy online designer. If you want ot go with Magento then you can try Magento Product Designer Extension.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I suggest you to Google it. Right now many companies sale product design tool with various features and prices. It's all depend upto you and your budget. 

Can you share details about your requirement? OR your website URL?


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

You can also try http://demo.vectorartmedia.com


----------



## jameslford (Oct 3, 2017)

are you looking for a template?


----------



## Fiza (Apr 10, 2020)

I think you have to google it for online t shirt designer software. there are many options are available for designing products.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

jameslford said:


> are you looking for a template?



This, to my mind, is the most sensible approach. Allowing the client to download templates ensures that the final design will meet all of your image specifications and will be virtually ready to print.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

A template solves nothing - he is looking for a tool where you can insert a design into a substrate and have it "clip" everything outside the substrates lines. Requires a Deconetwork, Inksoft or one of the other hundred plus tools out there
.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Can you share some details of your online store?.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

JohnDeco said:


> Can you share some details of your online store?.


Bit late, I think that boat has sailed now! The original post was from 2017! 😉


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

JohnDeco said:


> Can you share some details of your online store?.


Is there a reason you are consistently dragging up old posts?


----------

